# Vergleich Inhalt zweier Dateien



## schokoriese (24. November 2003)

Hi Leute
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in Perl den Inhalt zweier Dateien vergleichen kann?
ich habe zwei Dateien und muß herausfinden ob der Inhalt gleich ist oder nicht und wenn nicht dann sagen was falsch ist!
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kocha (24. November 2003)

Hier steht alles zum Behandeln von Dateien mit Perl:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/cgiperl/funktionen/einausgabe.htm 


Das Script selbst würd ich so machen:
Du liest beide Dateien in einer Schlaufe Zeile für Zeile in je eine Variable ein und gibst dann halt die Unterschiede auf der Zeile aus.
Die Zeilennummer hast dann ja zb. gerade in nem Schlaufenzähler vorhanden.
Könntest dies ja wiederum auch in n Aray schreiben.

Wird nicht allzu viel Code brauchen und Du wirst schnell dahinter kommen. ;-) 


Grüsse


----------



## Manfred Mader (21. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du unter Linux/Unix arbeitest, dann ist das ganz einfach, und du brauchst nicht mal was zu programmieren:

"diff datei1 datei2" untersucht zwei (Text-)Dateien auf Unterschiede. Wenn kommentarlos der Prompt zurückkommt, dann sind die Datei-Inhalte identisch, ansonsten zeigt "diff" die unterschiedlichen Zeilen an. Das Ganze geht aber auch mit Binärdateien. Schau dir dazu mal "man diff" an (aber - wie gesagt - geht halt nur unter Linux/Unix).

Gruß
Manfred


----------

